# Live Edge table



## Adam Fausch (Jul 31, 2018)

My First Attempt at a Live Edge project. The top is a slab of Mesquite my dad picked from Arizona. It had been sitting around in my shop for about 10 years never knowing what to do with it. Live edge projects never really appealed to me so much. It had a crack in it so I made some butterfly Splices out of Purple Heart, and then filled the crack with ywo part epoxy. The legs are Oak, Then stained minwax natural, with 6 coats wipe on poly and two coats paste wax.

What do you think? what are some pointers?

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 1, 2018)

I usually don't care much about bowties, but these actually look rather nice! How did you attach the legs? Like the slab top! Chuck


----------



## Adam Fausch (Aug 1, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> I usually don't care much about bowties, but these actually look rather nice! How did you attach the legs? Like the slab top! Chuck



Thanks. 

The top is attached with Kreg Joints. I realize that is probably not ideal for possible expansion and contraction over the years. But I am still learning techniques I guess.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 1, 2018)

Looks nice and I like the functional base.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Aug 1, 2018)

The oak base is competing with the mesquite top for attention. Maybe blackening the base (i.e. ebonizing the oak) and using darker pewas would have helped the mesquite top become the center of attention. Generally speaking, wood pairings on furniture are visually pleasing when one wood species is dominant, and the other is used as an accent.

Nice piece nonetheless.

-Karl

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Patrude (Aug 1, 2018)

Great job, that grain and figure really pop. Looks awso.e, compliment to any home

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

